# Winchester, MA spearheads first High School MMA program in the US



## Carol (May 19, 2009)

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/special_reports/Mixed_Martial_Arts_in_High_School_051309



> What we teach are proper safety techniques. When students have the various grappling styles or striking styles, the instructors here always emphasize safe techniques and we always use tap out. So, if they're going to just show a method they say, Okay and here's where you just tap, explains Dave Benedetto, faculty advisor to Winchesters MMA Club.
> 
> You won't find any steel cage octagons here or fighters boasting of their conquests -- instead it's all about focus and technique.



I hope this is the first of many.


----------



## LoneRider (May 19, 2009)

Interesting post. I wish they'd come up with something like this ten years ago when I was in high school, I'd have been first to volunteer.

I think if this experiment is successful this would be a nice wave of the future and re-introduce physical fitness back into the high school cirriculum (an essential thing for the video game generation).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 19, 2009)

Don't see it lasting in THIS apology for a state. Which is a shame.


----------



## LoneRider (May 19, 2009)

The fact that the program even started at all sounds like something of a miracle.


----------



## searcher (May 19, 2009)

Andy, it looks like MA has one reason to live there.













For now.


----------



## Blindside (May 19, 2009)

Hmmph, and I was hoping for MMA with spears....


----------

